# Trunk Release Button



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just recently I have had some issues with the rubber release button located on the trunk lid. I noticed the problem just as the weather started getting colder. I can use the trunk release button on the remote and it opens with no problems.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Issue dates back to 2011 MY. Search this site for Trunk Release and you'll find lots of information on it and the fix. Is yours rusted or corroded? It should be covered under the B2B warranty. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...cruze-trunk-release-button-replacement-2.html


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The two contact plates inside the button prob have corrosion due to salt/water weather.

You can get the assembly replaced or if your outside your warranty disassemble the unit and clean the two contact metals and try to seal it up.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you both for responding so quickly. I am out of my warranty period so I will start by looking for the key points you mentioned.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you are unable to get yours working again, GM did redesign the trunk release button. The new ones are sealed. I'm assuming you're out of warranty by mileage and not age. You might be able to get this covered. Also, take a look at sciphi's thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Cruzer2012,

I know you mentioned you were going to tackle this on your own but if you decide to work with a dealership and need some guidance we are here and happy to help. You can reach us via PM. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

I took on the project before reading the thread from sciphi, although I did use that advice about applying the silicone to seal out any future water/salt as I live it CT.
Gaining access to the part was fairly easy, if you are a little nervous please review the above posted instructions and you should have very few problems with the repair.
Thank you for the posted responses.


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

After a few months my switch has failed again for good. I know it had nothing to do with the above instructions by sciphi, but rather a bad design by GM. I am still in warranty by 7 months, but out by 1500 miles. I called the dealership and both the service department and my salesman will not help me. I found it interesting that the Parts Department had one I stock.....hmmmm?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There was an updated part number... spacedout has it in one of these threads about 2 shot.


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

If this was a problem why isn't GM helping customers out?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A case of making too many things electrical when a simple hidden handle could have worked. The new part number is: *95474100*


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Call a different dealer or contact customer service on here or by phone, if your still are under your 3year/36K warranty this defect would be covered. Part number for the switch is: *95474100


*I'm not a rocket scientist or an engineer, but I certainly know enough to seal a electrical switch that will be exposed to the elements. GM should be ashamed, this part was obviously designed to fail.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Call a different dealer or contact customer service on here or by phone, if your still are under your 3year/36K warranty this defect would be covered. Part number for the switch is: *95474100
> 
> 
> *I'm not a rocket scientist or an engineer, but I certainly know enough to seal a electrical switch that will be exposed to the elements. GM should be ashamed, this part was obviously designed to fail.


Were you the one who silicone'd the button off from the elements?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That might be Terrible T !


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

Of course I always like to find solutions to problems with anything mechanical. When I priced out the replacement switch from the dealership it was $80. I removed my trunk switch to get an idea of what I needed to make it work. I purchased 4 pack of momentary switches from Radio Shack (part number 275-1547) I then drilled a 1/4" hole in the back of the switch. From there I threaded the switch in and adjusted the depth for sensitivity by using a multi meter. I found that a one quarter turn made quite a difference. After that I coated around the switch with a waterproof sealer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Pictures?


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

If these pictures don't show what anyone needs please let me know and I will post more.


----------

